

What Android Users Really Think of Apple. - ckahler
http://qrious.ly/i5fBrM
What 10,500 Android users really think about Apple. Note sentiment towards iPhone if it ran Android...
======
atleta
The first question shows that the software/OS is more important than the
actual hardware. At least for the android users. Nothing surprising here,
that's how it should be. (And that's the reason traditional big players feared
android - it turns them into low margin hardware manufacturers.)

------
zheng
I'm glad I finally have some statistics to show my Apple fanboy friends. For
far too long have I heard that Android apps suck. You have to be discerning,
but the good apps are _really_ good.

------
hugo123
interesting that people think that apple without steve jobs will still work

------
hanshuber
really? i whould never buy a iphone again - love my desire

------
ckahler
the apps on the iphone are still way better, hands down.

